# Directv coming this week to fix my problems a little advice please.



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

When DTV's install tech did my initial install with Whole Home DVR he took some shortcuts which have cause me problems and now they're coming back to fix them.

What they did was install SWM and they used a DECA module to bring internet from my wireless bridge  to the HR24. This internet was also picked up by the H24 in the bedroom and I had MRV and Cinema with no problems.

Fast forward to yesterday. I got in on a free HD DVR promo for the bedroom. I received an HR21 (which of course has no DECA built in) I got everything up and running and of course internet and Whole home weren't working. 

So a Tech is coming Tuesday to fix it all.

I am assuming that the tech will 
1) connect a DECA module to my router directly then run a cable to the SWM and that will get my internet onto the HR24.
2) He'll run a 2nd line to the bedroom and into that 2nd line a DECA will be connected and I'll plug RJ45 from that into the new HR21.

Do I have it right?

If not please tell me how it SHOULD be done so I know I'm not getting shortcutted again.
Thanks


----------



## Maverick1701 (Jun 10, 2011)

There's a sticky thread in this forum with a lot of pictures of installs. It helped me figure out what I needed recently as well.

Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

And this specific pic is especially helpful: Link


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks. Sounds like I have it right.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You shouldn't need a second line to the bedroom.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

ok cool


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Gunnyman said:


> When DTV's install tech did my initial install with Whole Home DVR he took some shortcuts which have cause me problems and now they're coming back to fix them.
> 
> What they did was install SWM and they used a DECA module to bring internet from my wireless bridge  to the HR24. This internet was also picked up by the H24 in the bedroom and I had MRV and Cinema with no problems.


What are the actual problems you are having? 
Or is it just the method of connection you are having changed?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like what you have now is this (it's not completely clear):

HR24 - Coax only
H24 - Coax only
Broadband DECA near HR24

So the Broadband DECA (or Cinema Connection Kit) should be connected to one output of a 2-way splitter while your HR24 is connected to the other output of a two way splitter.

Assuming this is the case .. And also assuming you will REPLACE then H24 with the HR21 .. Then there will be no additional lines needed. The DECA module that will be used with the HR21 will be placed in line on the existing coax and then the Ethernet port will be connected between the DECA module and the Ethernet port on the HR21.

It should be a fairly painless swap and the only additional equipment will be the DECA (a white one) and the HR21. If you are keeping the H24 (not sure why you would), then you'd use a 2-way splitter in the bedroom sending one coax to the H24 and the other to the HR21 (in the manner described above).

The thing I don't quite understand is why you say you were "shortcutted." Unless I'm misinterpreting your setup, it sounds like the tech set it up exactly right.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Sounds like what you have now is this (it's not completely clear):
> 
> HR24 - Coax only
> H24 - Coax only
> ...


Thats what I'm reading as well. It's setup as it should be for the most part. Only semi-questionable item would be the broadband deca attached to the wireless bridge.

All that is really needed is an additional deca at the HR21. Done.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Thats what I'm reading as well. It's setup as it should be for the most part. Only semi-questionable item would be the broadband deca attached to the wireless bridge.


I guess the new wireless DECA (not yet available) would have come in handy in that situation.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I guess the new wireless DECA (not yet available) would have come in handy in that situation.


It's amazing how often future technology solves past problems.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

What was done wrong (according to DTV tech support) is the DECA should have been wired directly to my router and not my flaky Wireless bridge.

Also what I have didn't seem to be a standard DECA. It's Black and looks to be a converter only It has a coax on one end and RJ45 on the other with no pass through. The way it's wired now is the RJ45 is plugged into my wireless bridge and the coax runs to the SWM power. 
Set up this way, I had great connections to the HR and H24 but replacing the H24 with the HR21 resulted in the two DVRs to not see each other.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> What was done wrong (according to DTV tech support) is the DECA should have been wired directly to my router and not my flaky Wireless bridge.
> 
> Also what I have didn't seem to be a standard DECA. It's Black and looks to be a converter only It has a coax on one end and RJ45 on the other with no pass through. The way it's wired now is the RJ45 is plugged into my wireless bridge and the coax runs to the SWM power.
> Set up this way, I had great connections to the HR and H24 but replacing the H24 with the HR21 resulted in the two DVRs to not see each other.


Right. Because what you have is the wired broadband deca. What you need for the HR21 is a receiver deca.

As it was intially done, it was correct, imo. The connection to your wireless bridge is an six of one, half dozen of the other type call. The CSR should not have thrown the installer under the bus though.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Right. Because what you have is the wired broadband deca. What you need for the HR21 is a receiver deca.
> 
> As it was intially done, it was correct, imo. The connection to your wireless bridge is an six of one, half dozen of the other type call. The CSR should not have thrown the installer under the bus though.


The original installer was thrown under the bus as soon as the customer (Not his fault) accepted the Additional receiver offer- The service now becomes a re-roll and deducted from the installers pay -No matter what the csr Said-as soon as the send button was hit all installers are thrown under the bus.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

WestDC said:


> The original installer was thrown under the bus as soon as the customer (Not his fault) accepted the Additional receiver offer- The service now becomes a re-roll and deducted from the installers pay -No matter what the csr Said-as soon as the send button was hit all installers are thrown under the bus.


The original install was more than 6 months ago so I don't see how the original installer is affected (effected?)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Your original install was probably fine. The wireless access is only for the Internet since your receiver and DVR were chattering away just fine on the DECA cloud. The only items that would be affected are Internet connectivity or DIRECTV2PC, etc. Even then, the bandwidth is most likely fine as long as WiFi works reasonably well.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

So the reason the Hr21 isn't seeing the Hr24 is it has no built in DECA. Ok Just to be clear the folks at the Protection Plan support center went all nuts when I told them about my problems. I was just calling for troubleshooting and when they heard about how my internet was connected to the DECA setup they kind of kicked it into high gear. I have a case manager and he made an appoint with me to call and make sure the install is completed correctly and I'm happy.

I was frankly shocked by the seriousness.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, you need one of these:










It's very simple to add to your existing setup. The HR24 location should be unchanged as you seem to have a coax directly in to the HR24 and one of these (connected to the WiFi bridge) for Internet:










It doesn't really seem complicated.

The "black" DECA connected to WiFi bridge really isn't the way it's supposed to be installed, but (1) if it works for Internet connectivity and (2) it's terribly difficult to run either a coax to where the router is or an Ethernet cable to where the black DECA is, then I'd say it's not worth changing.

You just need the white DECA as shown in the first picture. It sounds like either it wasn't installed or it wasn't even given to you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks again. 
Like I said, i'm kind of shocked this was escalated like it was.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This is exactly why I feel that they should only be sending out H24/HR24 units to customers that have Whole Home DVR active on their accounts. Too easy for a H24 to get replaced by an HR21, or a new H21 receiver getting added, etc without them including a DECA adapter and then nobody can figure out why Whole Home doesn't work.

It should be just like the HR20. If you call in to replace or add a new receiver, they should ask if Whole Home DVR is used in this location, and if it's checked yes a H24 or HR24 is sent out.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I even mentioned that I had whole home when I placed the order. I was surprised there was no DECA in the box because they shipped everything else including two unnecessary Ka Band Adapters


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Installer is here and scratching his head. He replaced the SWM and the HR21 with an HR24. The HR24 is picking up internet but the DVR's won't see each other. This is fun


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Installer is here and scratching his head. He replaced the SWM and the HR21 with an HR24. The HR24 is picking up internet but the DVR's won't see each other. This is fun


Check the IP address.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

look at the back of the receiver is the rj45 jack (dummy plug) removed?

Remove it and reboot.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If it's just the dummy plug, then in is better than out (dust), but if it's a real Ethernet cable connected to a real router, then that is a problem.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Turns out we had to call dtv and remove then re-add whole home. We're working again


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Turns out we had to call dtv and remove then re-add whole home. We're working again


Did you get to keep the HR24 or did they put the HR21 back ?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah .. Whole-Home had just not taken on the new unit yet. It would have happened. I've seen it take ~5 minutes before, but I suppose it could take longer. Refreshing services probably would have solved the problem too, but the workaround was just as good in your case.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes I kept the 24


----------

